# Editing silence at beginning/end of tracks



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I have all my songs in wav format on my computer. Everything sounds great, accept I have about 10 seconds of silence before each song begins, and a little bit at the end. I do all my recording on my BR600, so I have no audio editing program on my computer. What free solution do I have to edit out these silent parts on my computer without reducing sound quality?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Reaper Audio. Or Goldwave. Reaper is a multitrack program that is a free demo for 30 days. Import them, clip the beginning off and move the tracks to the start.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Reaper Audio. Or Goldwave. Reaper is a multitrack program that is a free demo for 30 days. Import them, clip the beginning off and move the tracks to the start.


Those are both good suggestions. I also recommend the Audacity wav editor. It's available for Windows, Mac and Linux. http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------

